# date of manufacture for 94 RS2



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

Trying to figure out the manufacture date on a RS2 and I've got the VIN...seems that it contains the model year but not the manufacture date! Can the manufacture date be deduced from the sequence digits at the end?
Any ideas?
thx,
J


----------



## usquattro (Jun 3, 2006)

firstly, if the VIN does not begin with WAC - it's not a RS2.


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (usquattro)*

WACZZZ8CZRZ000647

how's that?








It's on the other side of the pond, and I'm contemplating a flight over to take it for a drive!


----------

